# Father's Office Burger!



## ibglowin (Jan 29, 2014)

This "Gastro Pub" Burger has been named one of the top Burgers in the USA. 

We make a point to stop by each time we fly out to visit our oldest daughter out in the LA area. This burger is *TO DIE FOR!* The caramelized onions, the spicy/peppery arugula…… 

Here is a pretty good "knock off" recipe I have found. I don't think you need ground Rib Eye but high quality beef is always a must. I also find adding in some Worcestershire to the ground meat helps keep it super moist and tasty.

This paired nicely with a 2011 CC Showcase Cabernet/Merlot! 

*The DIY Father's Office Burger*

Total time: Approximately 1 hour
Makes: 4 servings

*INGREDIENTS
FOR THE BURGERS:*

1 pound dry-aged strip steak, ground
1 pound dry-aged rib-eye steak, ground
1 1/2 teaspoons salt
Canola oil spray
2 ounces Point Reyes blue cheese, cut into small chunks
4 ounces Gruyere cheese, grated
4 brioche baguettes, halved and toasted
1 cup baby arugula

*FOR THE CARAMELIZED ONIONS:*

2 slices applewood-smoked bacon (available by the slice in the cheese/gourmet meats sections of Whole Foods markets)
2 sweet Vidalia onions, sliced paper-thin (about 4 cups)
1/2 teaspoon light brown sugar
1 1/2 tablespoons truffled balsamic vinegar reduction (available at specialty markets)
1 teaspoon organic ketchup
2 teaspoons Worcestershire sauce
1/4 teaspoon salt
1/2 teaspoon freshly-ground pepper

Caramelize the onions: Heat a stainless steel pan over medium-high heat. Fry the two pieces of bacon until crisp, 5 to 6 minutes. Remove to paper towels to drain. Chop both slices into small pieces and set aside. Add the sliced onions to the pan, spreading in an even layer. Sprinkle the onions evenly with brown sugar. Cook the onions until they are golden brown, about 20 minutes, stirring every 4-5 minutes. Halfway through, stir in the bacon. At the end of the 20 minutes, stir in the truffled balsamic vinegar reduction, ketchup, Worcestershire sauce, salt and pepper. Cook for 2 more minutes. Set aside.

*Make the burgers:* 

Combine the ground strip and rib-eye and gently mix in the salt, making sure not to overwork the meat. Mold the meat into 4 (7-inch) oval patties, about one-inch thick. Spray two large skillets (I used one stainless steel and one non-stick, and both worked just fine) with canola oil spray and heat over a medium-high flame. Cook two burgers at a time, for four minutes, then flip (Note: The fat content in the burgers is high, so watch out for hot oil splatters). Equally divide the blue and Gruyere cheeses into fourths, topping each burger with both cheeses. Cover the pan and cook the burgers three more minutes for medium. Remove the burgers from the pans and place on the toasted brioche baguettes. Divide the onion mixture and arugula evenly among the burgers, and serve!


----------



## sour_grapes (Jan 29, 2014)

My gawd that sounds heavenly.

I agree the meat quality specified may be a bit over the top. However, perhaps a key word(s) there is "dry-aged." That may make a big difference in flavor.

Boy, that all sounds good. (Why is there no smilie for eating!?)


----------



## jojabri (Jan 29, 2014)

You had me at caramelized onion. LOVE!

Too bad we are a low-fat house, so it's a no-go for us. We may splurge once every few months and have a meal over 10 fat grams per meal. 

You may think that low-fat means no-fun BUT I've lost over 100 pounds by watching my diet. Also, after one year of being together my hubby went from stroke level cholesterol to normal. Living healthy is a lot funner than dying miserably.

May have to try this on one of our splurgefests! The hubby LOVES burgers!


----------



## Snafflebit (Jan 30, 2014)

I licked the screen


----------



## Boatboy24 (Jan 30, 2014)

Sounds and looks great, Mike! Thanks for sharing. I've been thinking about getting a small grinder for making my own ground chuck, etc. This may be a good reason for that...


----------



## ibglowin (Jan 30, 2014)

Look at all the GREEN in that Burger! Its healthy! 

We split a side of beef last Summer with a good friend whose brother raises cattle in SD. I used the ground hamburger from that cow. I swear this stuff taste like ground ribeye, it melts in your mouth. Sooo good!


----------



## seth8530 (Jan 30, 2014)

I need to find somwhere nearby that can grind of steak...


----------



## JohnT (Jan 30, 2014)

S A N T A M A R I A ! ! ! ! 

What else can I say but... damn!!!!!


----------

